

TicketsNow Circa 1999 - samataro

http://web.archive.org/web/19990117003816/http://www.ticketsnow.com/<p>---<p>As many of you know, tickets now was acquired Ticketmaster for $265 million in Feb of this year.<p>What many of you may not know that it was started with only $1000. What started as a one-man operation in a one-bedroom apartment has grown into a multimillion dollar business with approximately 300 full-time employees.<p>Look at how fucking ugly that first release was, back in 1999. Only persistence and dedication to a vision would have made that company successful, and that's exactly what happened.<p>To all fellow entrepreneurs out there, just release. Perfection may follow speed, but speed never follows perfection.<p>Just a dose of inspiration for y'all :).
======
aston
Or maybe the goodness of their website wasn't an important facet of their
business a decade ago...

~~~
samataro
lol. In 1999 I am sure not many websites looked any good, the "goodness" you
speak of is relative. Take a good look around. In 2019 none of the websites
you visit today will look any good either.

